# 2018 F150 STX Setup



## Colonial Landscaping (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, new to the forum . I have been reading posts for a few years now but just finally decided to join.

I just purchased a 2018 f150 STX with the 5.0 V8 . I plan on using it in the winter for plowing (not sure residential or commercial yet ). I haven't even began to look at plows for it but will probably put a Western 7 6" or a fisher on it . That and a tailgate salter if I can find a good one used . 
Only mods done so far are Borla exhaust, bedliner, weather tech, tints and soon a cold air intake .

Any suggestions on any more mods that won't void the warranty and will help me with snow . I have the plow prep package already and plan on installing some sort of light bar and having a second set of tires for snow .


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

If it has plow prep you can put a plow and it won’t void the warranty.

Make sure you get the truck undercoated


----------



## Colonial Landscaping (Jul 14, 2018)

Getting it undercoated in PA next week 


BossPlow2010 said:


> If it has plow prep you can put a plow and it won't void the warranty.
> 
> Make sure you get the truck undercoated


I have the plow prep package just deciding what kind of plow I want .... also I have an 06 f150 so ideally I want a new plow that I can interchange between both trucks .....


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Well...the tint, exhaust and intake provide no help for plowing...(especially the tint when you can't see, and the exhaust that potentially can wake up clients).

That said, a set of 17" or 18" wheels/tires/tpm sensors would be a great addition for winter time. You can throw a higher load rated tire as well to provide some more security when loaded with the plow/salter/salt.

Might want to consider some ballast, but if you run a salter, you will have plenty of weight out back.

As for a plow, start here: http://ematch.fisherplows.com/vehinfo.asp?_ga=2.263107531.631800216.1531950384-867050050.1531585638

Or here: http://quickmatch.westernplows.com/...91.2060694528.1531950606-111689027.1531950606

Grab the information from your door jamb sticker to get the gross axle weights front and rear, and GVWR and plug in the info.


----------



## jcat009 (Aug 14, 2018)

Maybe it's best for me to tag on to this thread rather than starting a new one.

I'm looking to get into a 2015-18 F150 crew cab (had a super cab previously but didn't plow with it) and I'm getting confused when trying to figure out what kind of a plow I would use. All the back and forth and numbers have my head spinning.

I see a lot of half tons around my area with plows, mostly Fisher SDs or HTs I guess. I've also seen some ridiculous things like tacomas with Boss HTX-Vs or HTX, smaller Westerns and SnowDoggs on them which to me doesn't seem like it's smart or would work very well. Some people even have older YJ jeeps all rotted out with big 8' steel plows hanging off them, which boggles my mind.

The F150s seem to have too low a front axle GWR to handle many plows. In fact, fisher Ematch only shows the HT as even available when you have the crew cab, 6 foot bed with the Heavy Payload package, which in and of itself eliminates your ability to get the STX or XLT luxury (302a) packages. Even then fisher says 560lb of ballast for a 400lb plow....The HT is only about 110 lbs heavier than the 7'2" HS or 7'4" homesteader requiring 100 or 70lb of ballast respectivley...how is that possible?

Boss lists the 7'0" HTX in all 3 flavors (steel, poly, stainless) or the 7'6" in poly for any F150, except if you have the HPP and then you can step up to the 7'6" in any flavor. That looks like a 150lb jump in ballast according to their recommendations (comparing 7'0" steel to 7'6" steel).

I can't even find the FGAWR ratings for these trucks anywhere. So can you be alright with a slightly heavier plow if you balance it with additional ballast? Or are the plow selectors on the respective websites the end-all be-all?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

#1, it's almost never good to tag onto someone else's thread unless you are actually addressing their problem

#2, be very careful about which newer F150 you choose. Due to the electric steering assist, the truck MUST have the plow prep package in order to put a plow on it. This has nothing to do with the weight of the plow.


----------



## jcat009 (Aug 14, 2018)

Thought it would be directly related since OP said he hadn't looked into plows yet, so fit in the discussion. Didn't realize it'd be a problem, i'll start a new thread.


----------



## Colonial Landscaping (Jul 14, 2018)

Just wanted to update... ended up getting a Western Midweight . Added a 2 inch front leveling kit and will be putting in a light bar later this week .


----------

